

Centimeters and Points are the best - oever
http://www.vandenoever.info/blog/2015/08/24/cm-and-pt-are-the-best.html

======
jjgreen
Nice idea, but implementators beware: there are lots of "points" around
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_%28typography%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_%28typography%29)

~~~
oever
CSS, SVG, XSL-FO and ODF use a point of 1/72 of an inch. TeX uses a point of
1/72.27 of an inch.

